# cant get samba working [SOLVED]

## sinisterdomestik

heres the deal, first off, i had samba working fine yesterday and today, nothing.  i have samba on my linux box and i am trying to get my vmware windwow box to connect to it. ive redone the smb.conf a billion times and have no idea where to even start to fix the problem. i cant even connect to it through smbclient. could someone please help me get this working again. thanks.

if you need any more info, just ask, i dont know what ot put in here, so i didnt put anything yet

----------

## schmeggahead

Post your smb.conf

Do you have iptables or another firewall running (on either box)?

----------

## sinisterdomestik

only thing i got is a router

its a pretty basic one, didnt really do to much to it bc i dont know what to do

```

# This is the main Samba configuration file. You should read the

# smb.conf(5) manual page in order to understand the options listed

# here. Samba has a huge number of configurable options (perhaps too

# many!) most of which are not shown in this example

#

# Any line which starts with a ; (semi-colon) or a # (hash) 

# is a comment and is ignored. In this example we will use a #

# for commentry and a ; for parts of the config file that you

# may wish to enable

#

# NOTE: Whenever you modify this file you should run the command "testparm"

# to check that you have not made any basic syntactic errors. 

#

#======================= Global Settings =====================================

[global]

# 1. Server Naming Options:

# workgroup = NT-Domain-Name or Workgroup-Name

   workgroup = WORKGROUP        

                                

# netbios name is the name you will see in "Network Neighbourhood",

# but defaults to your hostname 

;  netbios name = <BlackBeauty> 

                                

# server string is the equivalent of the NT Description field

   server string = Samba Server %v

                                

# Message command is run by samba when a "popup" message is sent to it.

# The example below is for use with LinPopUp:

; message command = /usr/bin/linpopup "%f" "%m" %s; rm %s

                                

# 2. Printing Options:          

# CHANGES TO ENABLE PRINTING ON ALL CUPS PRINTERS IN THE NETWORK

# if you want to automatically load your printer list rather

# than setting them up individually then you'll need this

   printcap name = cups

   load printers = yes

# It should not be necessary to spell out the print system type unless

# yours is non-standard. Currently supported print systems include:

# bsd, sysv, plp, lprng, aix, hpux, qnx, cups

   printing = cups              

                                

# Samba 3.x supports the Windows NT-style point-and-print feature. To

# use this, you need to be able to upload print drivers to the samba

# server. The printer admins (or root) may install drivers onto samba.

# Note that this feature uses the print$ share, so you will need to 

# enable it below.              

# printer admin = @<group> <user>

   printer admin = @adm         

# This should work well for winbind:

;   printer admin = @"Domain Admins"

                                

# 3. Logging Options:           

# this tells Samba to use a separate log file for each machine

# that connects                 

   log file = /var/log/samba3/log.%m

# Put a capping on the size of the log files (in Kb).

   max log size = 50

 

# Set the log (verbosity) level (0 <= log level <= 10)

; log level = 3

        

# 4. Security and Domain Membership Options:

# This option is important for security. It allows you to restrict                                                                    

# connections to machines which are on your local network. The

# following example restricts access to two C class networks and

# the "loopback" interface. For more examples of the syntax see

# the smb.conf man page. Do not enable this if (tcp/ip) name resolution does

# not work for all the hosts in your network.

;   hosts allow = 192.160.1.12  

                                

# Uncomment this if you want a guest account, you must add this to /etc/passwd

# otherwise the user "nobody" is used

;  guest account = pcguest

# Allow users to map to guest:

  map to guest = bad user

# Security mode. Most people will want user level security. See

# security_level.txt for details.

   security = user

# Use password server option only with security = server or security = domain

# When using security = domain, you should use password server = *

;   password server = <NT-Server-Name>

;   password server = *

# Password Level allows matching of _n_ characters of the password for

# all combinations of upper and lower case.

;  password level = 8

;  username level = 8

# You may wish to use password encryption. Please read

# ENCRYPTION.txt, Win95.txt and WinNT.txt in the Samba documentation.

# Do not enable this option unless you have read those documents

# Encrypted passwords are required for any use of samba in a Windows NT domain

# The smbpasswd file is only required by a server doing authentication, thus

# members of a domain do not need one.

  encrypt passwords = yes

  smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

# The following are needed to allow password changing from Windows to

# also update the Linux system password.

# NOTE: Use these with 'encrypt passwords' and 'smb passwd file' above.

# NOTE2: You do NOT need these to allow workstations to change only

#        the encrypted SMB passwords. They allow the Unix password

#        to be kept in sync with the SMB password.

;  unix password sync = Yes

# You either need to setup a passwd program and passwd chat, or

# enable pam password change

;  pam password change = yes

;  passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

;  passwd chat = *New*UNIX*password* %n\n *Re*ype*new*UNIX*password* %n\n \

;*passwd:*all*authentication*tokens*updated*successfully*

# Unix users can map to different SMB User names

;  username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

# Using the following line enables you to customise your configuration

# on a per machine basis. The %m gets replaced with the netbios name

# of the machine that is connecting

;   include = /etc/samba/smb.conf.%m

# Options for using winbind. Winbind allows you to do all account and

# authentication from a Windows or samba domain controller, creating

# accounts on the fly, and maintaining a mapping of Windows RIDs to unix uid's 

# and gid's. idmap uid and idmap gid are the only required parameters.

#

# winbind separator is the character a user must use between their domain

# name and username, defaults to "\"

;  winbind separator = +

#

# winbind use default domain allows you to have winbind return usernames

# in the form user instead of DOMAIN+user for the domain listed in the

# workgroup parameter.

;  winbind use default domain = yes

#

# template homedir determines the home directory for winbind users, with 

# %D expanding to their domain name and %U expanding to their username:

;  template homedir = /home/%D/%U

# When using winbind, you may want to have samba create home directories

# on the fly for authenticated users. Ensure that /etc/pam.d/samba is

# using 'service=system-auth-winbind' in pam_stack modules, and then

# enable obedience of pam restrictions below:

;  obey pam restrictions = yes

#

# template shell determines the shell users authenticated by winbind get

;  template shell = /bin/bash

# 5. Browser Control and Networking Options:

# Most people will find that this option gives better performance.

# See speed.txt and the manual pages for details

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

# Configure Samba to use multiple interfaces

# If you have multiple network interfaces then you must list them

# here. See the man page for details.

;   interfaces = 192.160.1.12 172.16.94.128

# Configure remote browse list synchronisation here

#  request announcement to, or browse list sync from:

#       a specific host or from / to a whole subnet (see below)

;   remote browse sync = 192.168.3.25 192.168.5.255

# Cause this host to announce itself to local subnets here

;   remote announce = 192.168.1.255 192.168.2.44

# set local master to no if you don't want Samba to become a master

# browser on your network. Otherwise the normal election rules apply

;   local master = no

# OS Level determines the precedence of this server in master browser

# elections. The default value should be reasonable

;   os level = 33

# Domain Master specifies Samba to be the Domain Master Browser. This

# allows Samba to collate browse lists between subnets. Don't use this

# if you already have a Windows NT domain controller doing this job

;   domain master = yes 

# Preferred Master causes Samba to force a local browser election on startup

# and gives it a slightly higher chance of winning the election

;   preferred master = yes

# 6. Domain Control Options:

# Enable this if you want Samba to be a domain logon server for 

# Windows95 workstations or Primary Domain Controller for WinNT and Win2k

;   domain logons = yes

# if you enable domain logons then you may want a per-machine or

# per user logon script

# run a specific logon batch file per workstation (machine)

;   logon script = %m.bat

# run a specific logon batch file per username

;   logon script = %U.bat

# Where to store roaming profiles for WinNT and Win2k

#        %L substitutes for this servers netbios name, %U is username

#        You must uncomment the [Profiles] share below

;   logon path = \\%L\Profiles\%U

# Where to store roaming profiles for Win9x. Be careful with this as it also

# impacts where Win2k finds it's /HOME share

; logon home = \\%L\%U\.profile

# The add user script is used by a domain member to add local user accounts

# that have been authenticated by the domain controller, or when adding

# users via the Windows NT Tools (ie User Manager for Domains).

# Scripts for file (passwd, smbpasswd) backend:

; add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -s /bin/false '%u'

; delete user script = /usr/sbin/userdel '%s'

; add user to group script = /usr/bin/gpasswd -a '%u' '%g'

; delete user from group script = /usr/bin/gpasswd -d '%u' '%g'

; set primary group script = /usr/sbin/usermod -g '%g' '%u'

; add group script = /usr/sbin/groupadd %g && getent group '%g'|awk -F: '{print $3}'

; delete group script = /usr/sbin/groupdel '%g'

# Scripts for LDAP backend (assumes nss_ldap is in use on the domain controller.

# Needs IDEALX scripts, and configuration in smbldap_conf.pm.

# This assumes you've installed the IDEALX scripts into /usr/share/samba/scripts...

; add user script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-useradd.pl '%u'

; delete user script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-userdel.pl '%u'

; add user to group script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-groupmod.pl -m '%u' '%g'

; delete user from group script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-groupmod.pl -x '%u' '%g'

; set primary group script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-usermod.pl -g '%g' '%u'

; add group script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-groupadd.pl '%g' && /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-groupshow.pl %g|awk '/^gidNumber:/ {print $2}'

; delete group script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-userdel.pl '%g'

# The add machine script is use by a samba server configured as a domain

# controller to add local machine accounts when adding machines to the domain.

# The script must work from the command line when replacing the macros,

# or the operation will fail. Check that groups exist if forcing a group.

# Script for domain controller for adding machines:

; add machine script = /usr/sbin/useradd -d /dev/null -g machines -c 'Machine Account' -s /bin/false -M '%u'

# Script for domain controller with LDAP backend for adding machines (You need

# the IDEALX scripts, and to configure the smbldap_conf.pm first):

; add machine script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-useradd.pl -w -d /dev/null -g machines -c 'Machine Account' -s /bin/false '%u'

# Domain groups:

# Domain groups are now configured by using the 'net groupmap' tool

# Samba Password Database configuration:

# Samba now has runtime-configurable password database backends. Multiple

# passdb backends may be used, but users will only be added to the first one

# Default:

; passdb backend = smbpasswd guest

# TDB backen with fallback to smbpasswd and guest

; passdb backend = tdbsam smbpasswd guest

# LDAP with fallback to smbpasswd guest

# Enable SSL by using an ldaps url, or enable tls with 'ldap ssl' below.

; passdb backend = ldapsam:ldaps://ldap.mydomain.com smbpasswd guest

# Use the samba2 LDAP schema:

; passdb backend = ldapsam_compat:ldaps://ldap.mydomain.com smbpasswd guest

# idmap uid account range:

# This is a range of unix user-id's that samba will map non-unix RIDs to,

# such as when using Winbind

; idmap uid = 10000-20000

; idmap gid = 10000-20000

# LDAP configuration for Domain Controlling:

# The account (dn) that samba uses to access the LDAP server

# This account needs to have write access to the LDAP tree

# You will need to give samba the password for this dn, by 

# running 'smbpasswd -w mypassword'

; ldap admin dn = cn=root,dc=mydomain,dc=com

; ldap ssl = start_tls

# start_tls should run on 389, but samba defaults incorrectly to 636

; ldap port = 389

; ldap suffix = dc=mydomain,dc=com

; ldap server = ldap.mydomain.com

# Seperate suffixes are available for machines, users, groups, and idmap, if 

# ldap suffix appears first, it is appended to the specific suffix.

# Example for a unix-ish directory layout:

; ldap machine suffix = ou=Hosts

; ldap user suffix = ou=People

; ldap group suffix = ou=Group

; ldap idmap suffix = ou=Idmap

# Example for AD-ish layout:

; ldap machine suffix = cn=Computers

; ldap user suffix = cn=Users

; ldap group suffix = cn=Groups

; ldap idmap suffix = cn=Idmap

# 7. Name Resolution Options:

# All NetBIOS names must be resolved to IP Addresses

# 'Name Resolve Order' allows the named resolution mechanism to be specified

# the default order is "host lmhosts wins bcast". "host" means use the unix

# system gethostbyname() function call that will use either /etc/hosts OR

# DNS or NIS depending on the settings of /etc/host.config, /etc/nsswitch.conf

# and the /etc/resolv.conf file. "host" therefore is system configuration

# dependant. This parameter is most often of use to prevent DNS lookups

# in order to resolve NetBIOS names to IP Addresses. Use with care!

# The example below excludes use of name resolution for machines that are NOT

# on the local network segment

# - OR - are not deliberately to be known via lmhosts or via WINS.

; name resolve order = wins lmhosts bcast

# Windows Internet Name Serving Support Section:

# WINS Support - Tells the NMBD component of Samba to enable it's WINS Server

;   wins support = yes

# WINS Server - Tells the NMBD components of Samba to be a WINS Client

#       Note: Samba can be either a WINS Server, or a WINS Client, but NOT both

;   wins server = w.x.y.z

# WINS Proxy - Tells Samba to answer name resolution queries on

# behalf of a non WINS capable client, for this to work there must be

# at least one  WINS Server on the network. The default is NO.

;   wins proxy = yes

# DNS Proxy - tells Samba whether or not to try to resolve NetBIOS names

# via DNS nslookups. The built-in default for versions 1.9.17 is yes,

# this has been changed in version 1.9.18 to no.

   dns proxy = no 

# 8. File Naming Options:

# Case Preservation can be handy - system default is _no_

# NOTE: These can be set on a per share basis

;  preserve case = no

;  short preserve case = no

# Default case is normally upper case for all DOS files

;  default case = lower

# Be very careful with case sensitivity - it can break things!

;  case sensitive = no

# Enabling internationalization:

# you can match a Windows code page with a UNIX character set.

# Windows: 437 (US), 737 (GREEK), 850 (Latin1 - Western European),

# 852 (Czech), 861 (???), 932 (Japanese),

# 936 (Simplified Chin.), 949 (Korean Hangul),

# 950 (Trad. Chin.).

# More detail about code page is in

# "http://www.microsoft.com/globaldev/reference/oslocversion.mspx"

# UNIX: ISO8859-1 (Western European), ISO8859-2 (Eastern Eu.),

# ISO8859-5 (Russian Cyrillic), KOI8-R (Alt-Russ. Cyril.)

# This is an example for french users:

;   dos charset = 850

;   unix charset = ISO8859-1

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = no

   writable = yes

# You can enable VFS recycle bin on a per share basis:

# Uncomment the next 2 lines (make sure you create a

# .recycle folder in the base of the share and ensure

# all users will have write access to it. See

# examples/VFS/recycle/REAME in the samba docs for details

;   vfs object = /usr/lib/samba/vfs/recycle.so

# Un-comment the following and create the netlogon directory for Domain Logons

 [netlogon]

   comment = Network Logon Service

   path = /var/lib/samba/netlogon

   guest ok = yes

   writable = no

# Un-comment the following to provide a specific roving profile share

# the default is to use the user's home directory

;[Profiles]

;    path = /var/lib/samba/profiles

;    browseable = no

;    guest ok = yes

# This script can be enabled to create profile directories on the fly

# You may want to turn off guest acces if you enable this, as it

# hasn't been thoroughly tested.

;root preexec = PROFILE=/var/lib/samba/profiles/%u; if [ ! -e $PROFILE ]; \

;                then mkdir -pm700 $PROFILE; chown %u:%g $PROFILE;fi

# NOTE: If you have a CUPS print system there is no need to 

# specifically define each individual printer.

# You must configure the samba printers with the appropriate Windows

# drivers on your Windows clients. On the Samba server no filtering is

# done. If you wish that the server provides the driver and the clients

# send PostScript ("Generic PostScript Printer" under Windows), you have

# to swap the 'print command' line below with the commented one.

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   browseable = no

# to allow user 'guest account' to print.

   guest ok = yes

   writable = no

   printable = yes

   create mode = 0700

# =====================================

# print command: see above for details.

# =====================================

   print command = lpr-cups -P %p -o raw %s -r   # using client side printer drivers.

;   print command = lpr-cups -P %p %s # using cups own drivers (use generic PostScript on clients).

# The following two commands are the samba defaults for printing=cups

# change them only if you need different options:

;   lpq command = lpq -P %p

;   lprm command = cancel %p-%j

# This share is used for Windows NT-style point-and-print support.

# To be able to install drivers, you need to be either root, or listed

# in the printer admin parameter above. Note that you also need write access

# to the directory and share definition to be able to upload the drivers.

# For more information on this, please see the Printing Support Section of

# /usr/share/doc/samba-<version>/Samba-HOWTO-Collection.pdf 

[print$]

   path = /var/lib/samba/printers

   browseable = yes

   read only = yes

   write list = @adm root

   guest ok = yes

# This one is useful for people to share files

;[tmp]

;   comment = Temporary file space

;   path = /tmp

;   read only = no

;   public = yes

# A publicly accessible directory, but read only, except for people in

# the "staff" group

;[public]

;   comment = Public Stuff

;   path = /home/samba/public

;   public = yes

;   writable = no

;   write list = @staff

# Audited directory through experimental VFS audit.so module:

# Uncomment next line.

;   vfs object = /usr/lib/samba/vfs/audit.so

# Other examples. 

#

# A private printer, usable only by Fred. Spool data will be placed in Fred's

# home directory. Note that fred must have write access to the spool directory,

# wherever it is.

;[fredsprn]

;   comment = Fred's Printer

;   valid users = fred

;   path = /homes/fred

;   printer = freds_printer

;   public = no

;   writable = no

;   printable = yes

# A private directory, usable only by Fred. Note that Fred requires write

# access to the directory.

;[fredsdir]

;   comment = Fred's Service

;   path = /usr/somewhere/private

;   valid users = fred

;   public = no

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

# a service which has a different directory for each machine that connects

# this allows you to tailor configurations to incoming machines. You could

# also use the %u option to tailor it by user name.

# The %m gets replaced with the machine name that is connecting.

;[pchome]

;  comment = PC Directories

;  path = /usr/pc/%m

;  public = no

;  writable = yes

# A publicly accessible directory, read/write to all users. Note that all files

# created in the directory by users will be owned by the default user, so

# any user with access can delete any other user's files. Obviously this

# directory must be writable by the default user. Another user could of course

# be specified, in which case all files would be owned by that user instead.

[public]

   path = /home/sinister/music

   public = yes

   only guest = yes

   writable = yes

   printable = no

# The following two entries demonstrate how to share a directory so that two

# users can place files there that will be owned by the specific users. In this

# setup, the directory should be writable by both users and should have the

# sticky bit set on it to prevent abuse. Obviously this could be extended to

# as many users as required.

;[myshare]

;   comment = Mary's and Fred's stuff

;   path = /usr/somewhere/shared

;   valid users = mary fred

;   public = no

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

;   create mask = 0765
```

----------

## dr_rockstar66

Does SAMBA start correctly or does it error out upon start?  Are you receiving any sort of errors when trying to connect to a samba share?

----------

## sinisterdomestik

```

root@BlackBeauty:~ $ /etc/init.d/samba start

 * samba -> start: smbd ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

```

```

root@BlackBeauty:~ $ smbclient \\\\localhost\\music\$

Error connecting to 127.0.0.1 (Connection refused)

Connection to localhost failed

```

----------

## dr_rockstar66

Okay.. try this for your smb.conf instead, change any netbios names etc.. that need to be changed:

```

#======================= Global Settings =====================================

[global]

# 1. Server Naming Options:

# workgroup = NT-Domain-Name or Workgroup-Name

   workgroup = WORKGROUP

# netbios name is the name you will see in "Network Neighbourhood",

# but defaults to your hostname

netbios name = <BlackBeauty>

   server string = Samba Server %v

   printcap name = lpstat

   load printers = no

create mask = 777

directory mask = 777

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

# Set the log (verbosity) level (0 <= log level <= 10)

; log level = 3

hosts allow = 192.168.1. 127.

   security = server

  encrypt passwords = yes

  smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

   dns proxy = no

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

# This one is useful for people to share files

[public]

   path = /home/sinister/music

   public = yes

   guest okay = yes

   writable = yes

   printable = no

```

RESTART SAMBA.

Then run this:

smbclient -L localhost

when it asks for password leave blank and press enter...  then post output

----------

## sinisterdomestik

still same thing

```

root@BlackBeauty:/etc/samba $ /etc/init.d/samba restart

 * samba -> stop: smbd ...                                                                                                                                  [ !! ]

 * samba -> stop: nmbd ...                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: smbd ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

root@BlackBeauty:/etc/samba $ smbclient -L localhost 

Error connecting to 127.0.0.1 (Connection refused)

Connection to localhost failed

```

i changed the host allo to 192.168.0 instead of the .1

----------

## dr_rockstar66

samba didn't stop properly.  Do a /etc/init.d/samba stop  ...  then /etc/init.d/samba zap      and then a /etc/init.d/samba start

can you also post the output of ifconfig and your /etc/hosts file?

----------

## sinisterdomestik

```
 

root@BlackBeauty:/etc/samba $ /etc/init.d/samba zap 

 * Manually resetting samba to stopped state.

root@BlackBeauty:/etc/samba $ /etc/init.d/samba start

 * samba -> start: smbd ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

root@BlackBeauty:/etc/samba $ smbclient -L localhost 

Error connecting to 127.0.0.1 (Connection refused)

Connection to localhost failed

```

```

root@BlackBeauty:/etc/samba $ ifconfig 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:02:40:18:1E  

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1132439 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:824311 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:573289106 (546.7 Mb)  TX bytes:61148933 (58.3 Mb)

```

```

127.0.0.1       BlackBeautyBox BlackBeauty localhost

```

----------

## dr_rockstar66

so your ifconfig isn't producing any 

lo device?  Like this:

```
ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:8D:69:07:C0

          inet addr:192.168.0.6  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::250:8dff:fe69:7c0/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:14211 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8109 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:17253441 (16.4 Mb)  TX bytes:1082966 (1.0 Mb)

          Interrupt:169 Base address:0xb000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:24040 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:24040 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:8764395 (8.3 Mb)  TX bytes:8764395 (8.3 Mb)

```

----------

## sinisterdomestik

oops, forgot that part heh

```

root@BlackBeauty:/etc/samba $ ifconfig 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:02:40:18:1E  

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1132439 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:824311 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:573289106 (546.7 Mb)  TX bytes:61148933 (58.3 Mb)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:492567 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:492567 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:491683922 (468.9 Mb)  TX bytes:491683922 (468.9 Mb)

```

----------

## dr_rockstar66

do you have winbind in your use line in /etc/make.conf?  If not I would add winbind to your use line and reemerge samba and use the same smb.conf... restart samba.. make sure you can 

ping localhost and then try to run:

smbclient -L localhost

----------

## sinisterdomestik

k, ill try that. i gotta go to work, but ill post when i get back  thanks so far for the help  :Smile: 

----------

## sinisterdomestik

i re-emerged samba with winbind in my USE line, still same error

```

root@BlackBeauty:/etc/samba $ ping localhost

PING BlackBeautyBox (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from BlackBeautyBox (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.039 ms

64 bytes from BlackBeautyBox (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.036 ms

64 bytes from BlackBeautyBox (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.037 ms

64 bytes from BlackBeautyBox (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=0.035 ms

64 bytes from BlackBeautyBox (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=0.037 ms

64 bytes from BlackBeautyBox (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=0.037 ms

.........

```

```

root@BlackBeauty:/etc/samba $ smbclient -L localhost

Error connecting to 127.0.0.1 (Connection refused)

Connection to localhost failed

```

----------

## lookinin

 *your /etc/hosts wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 127.0.0.1       BlackBeautyBox BlackBeauty localhost 
> ```
> ...

 

Try changing to this:

```
127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain localhost
```

edit: disregard, I didn't think it was valid, but after looking at man hosts, it should be...

could you post the tail of /var/log/samba/smbd.log or any other samba log entries that might be helpful?

----------

## sinisterdomestik

```

oot@BlackBeauty:/etc/samba $ tail /var/log/samba/log.smbd

  Unknown parameter encountered: "guest okay"

[2005/02/24 05:18:34, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parameter(3135)

  Ignoring unknown parameter "guest okay"

[2005/02/24 05:18:34, 0] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(149)

  Unable to open printcap file lpstat for read!

[2005/02/24 05:18:34, 0] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(149)

  Unable to open printcap file lpstat for read!

[2005/02/24 05:18:34, 0] lib/util_sock.c:open_socket_in(708)

  bind failed on port 139 socket_addr = 0.0.0.0.

  Error = Address already in use

```

```

root@BlackBeauty:/etc/samba $ tail /var/log/samba/log.nmbd 

[2005/02/24 05:34:58, 2] lib/interface.c:interpret_interface(128)

  can't determine netmask for 172.16.94.128

[2005/02/24 05:34:58, 0] lib/interface.c:load_interfaces(220)

  WARNING: no network interfaces found

[2005/02/24 05:35:03, 2] lib/interface.c:interpret_interface(128)

  can't determine netmask for 192.160.1.12

[2005/02/24 05:35:03, 2] lib/interface.c:interpret_interface(128)

  can't determine netmask for 172.16.94.128

[2005/02/24 05:35:03, 0] lib/interface.c:load_interfaces(220)

  WARNING: no network interfaces found

```

no idea where 192.160.1.12 is coming from and the 172.16.94.128 is the vmware windows ip

----------

## lookinin

Just so I know what to look at, which conf are you using now?  dr_rockstar66's suggested? or your original?

 *Quote:*   

> no idea where 192.160.1.12

 

That's an external ip address...  we should make sure you are blocking such requestsLast edited by lookinin on Thu Feb 24, 2005 11:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sinisterdomestik

dr_rockstar66's suggested one with a few changes. i added 172.16.94.128 for the vmware windows box just changed the hosts allow from 192.168.1 to .0

----------

## lookinin

Don't know how helpful I'll be, but I can make a few suggestions:

Add an interfaces line such as the following (this should take care of refusing requests on other interfaces):

```
interfaces = 192.168.0.1/255.255.255.0
```

where 192.168.0.1 is the internal ip of the linux interface your vmware is connecting to

The hosts allow line should have a dot after it, such as:

```
hosts allow = 192.168.0. 127.
```

Try restarting samba and connecting, I'll add more as I think about it...

edit: This doesn't explain why you can't connect locally... but I think your vmware will need to be on the same network range as your linux box... so if your ip is 192.168.0.1, vmware will need to be using something on that range, such as 192.168.0.2...192.168.0.254

You should also add a hosts entry for the vmware "machine"

----------

## lookinin

You may also need a remote announce line for it to be visible in the windows browser:

```
remote announce = 192.168.0.255
```

Still thinking... the localhost thing has me confused...

as does this:

 *Quote:*   

> [2005/02/24 05:18:34, 0] lib/util_sock.c:open_socket_in(708)
> 
>   bind failed on port 139 socket_addr = 0.0.0.0.
> 
>   Error = Address already in use 

 

It's almost like samba was all ready running... could you do this?

```
# /etc/init.d/samba stop

# /etc/init.d/samba zap

# killall smbd

# killall nmbd

# /etc/init.d/samba start

```

And try connecting locally...  Do a tail of the log.smbd again, and see if that error still comes up

----------

## dr_rockstar66

Thought of this after I went to bed lastnight.  Do you have SMB support turned on in your kernel.  Like below:

```

Under

File Systems => Network File Systesm =>

                                         <*> NFS file system support                                                                                                          │ │

  │ │                                  [*]   Provide NFSv3 client support                                                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                  [ ]   Provide NFSv4 client support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                  [ ]   Allow direct I/O on NFS files (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                  <*> NFS server support                                                                                                               │ │

  │ │                                  [*]   Provide NFSv3 server support                                                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                  [ ]     Provide NFSv4 server support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                  [*]   Provide NFS server over TCP support                                                                                            │ │

  │ │                                  < > Secure RPC: Kerberos V mechanism (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                  < > Secure RPC: SPKM3 mechanism (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                 <*> SMB file system support (to mount Windows shares etc.)                                                                          │ │

  │ │                                  [ ]   Use a default NLS                                                                                                              │ │

  │ │                                  < > CIFS support (advanced network filesystem for Samba, Window and other CIFS compliant servers)                                    │ │

  │ │                                  < > NCP file system support (to mount NetWare volumes)                                                                               │ │

  │ │                                  < > Coda file system support (advanced network fs)                                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                  < > Andrew File System support (AFS) (Experimental)   

```

I would also highly recommend recompiling samba with winbind in your use line if it wasn't there already.  Also that smb.conf I gave you is paired down and I wouldn't add to it until you have a functional connection.  Also, were you able to ping localhost?

----------

## sinisterdomestik

lookinin : still get same error, added that stuff to smb.conf, no luck

dr_rockstar66: ithought it was make menuconfig in /usr/src/linux, but thats not working, and yes, i can ping localhost

```
 

root@BlackBeauty:/usr/src/linux $ make menuconfig

make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  Stop.

```

/EDIT

fixed that, for some reason, linux is not linked to the kernel folder, but i got that working

```

root@BlackBeauty:/usr/src/linux $ ping localhost -c 3

PING BlackBeautyBox (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from BlackBeautyBox (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.066 ms

64 bytes from BlackBeautyBox (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.036 ms

64 bytes from BlackBeautyBox (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.036 ms

--- BlackBeautyBox ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 1999ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.036/0.046/0.066/0.014 ms

```

/EDIT

i added the smb as a built in in the kernel, it was a module before, so im recompiling kernel and seeing if that helps

----------

## dr_rockstar66

Kewl... also, when I gave you that smb.conf to use there was one mistake.  The line that reads "guest okay" at the bottom should be "guest ok" instead.  Just a note.

----------

## sinisterdomestik

well that worked out pretty well, now just gotta get this fixed and vmware fixed and MAYBE itll work  :Very Happy: 

```

root@BlackBeauty:~ $ smbpasswd -a sinister 

New SMB password:

Retype new SMB password:

root@BlackBeauty:~ $ smbclient -L localhost

Password: 

session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE

```

/EDIT

and in my windows vmware box, i do net use \\192.168.0.3 and it asks for name and pass, but then says name and pass or invalid, but i just made a user sinister with pass, getting closer, more so need to fix that smbclient error

----------

## sinisterdomestik

any suggestions as to this problem??

----------

## lookinin

 *sinisterdomestik wrote:*   

> any suggestions as to this problem??

 

try setting this in smb.conf & restart samba:

```
encrypt passwords = yes
```

edit: ah, I see you should all ready have that... Have you added your user with smbpasswd?

----------

## sinisterdomestik

yeah

```

root@BlackBeauty:/etc/samba $ smbpasswd -a sinister

New SMB password:

Retype new SMB password:

root@BlackBeauty:/etc/samba $ smbclient -L localhost 

Password: 

session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE

root@BlackBeauty:/etc/samba $ smbclient -U sinister -L localhost 

Password: 

session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE

```

----------

## lookinin

Well, I'm really not sure, and sorry to redirect you, but a search on it with google, the first hit reveals:

[Samba] Help: session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE

----------

## dr_rockstar66

Okay.  Now that samba is working,...  I'm sure you are just trying to setup a simple share for your windows machine but want some sort of password protection.  Here is a working example of how one would set this up.

First edit your /etc/samba/smb.conf and change it so that it looks like this (replacing anything specific for your needs).

```

#======================= Global Settings =====================================

# Global parameters

[global]

        workgroup = OLYMPUS

        netbios name = hermes

        security = share

[sharedocs]

        comment = Test Share

        path = /myshareddocs

        force user = sambauser

        force group = users

        read only = No

        writeable = yes
```

Change the workgroup to your workgroup ( your windows machine and linux machine's workgroups should match).  Change the netbios name to your linux machine's hostname.  Where is says "[sharedocs]"   This is the share name that you will see when your windows machine browses your linux machine, change it to anything you want.  path= should point to an existing directory on your linux machine.  force user= should be a user name that you want to use when connecting to the share. (we'll setup this user in a second so just pick a name for now).  All the rest of your smb.conf should be just as above.  Save your smb.conf.

Okay.  Now if none of the above users, paths, and whatnot existed I would execute these commands to create them.

```

root# mkdir /myshareddocs

root# useradd -c "Samba User" -m -g users -p P@ssw0rd sambauser

root# chmod -Rfv 774 /myshareddocs

root# chown -Rfv sambauser:users /myshareddocs

root# smbpasswd -a sambauser

New SMB password: p@ssw0rd

Retype new SMB password: p@ssw0rd

Added user sambauser.

root# /etc/init.d/samba restart
```

Now.  If you go to your windows machine and click on start, run and type in (in my case)  \\hermes

You will see the share for "sharedocs".  If you right click on this share and choose map network drive, it will pop up the map network drive window and if you are using windows XP it will have an option for login using different user.  Choose this option and login with the user name and password that you created above.  It will take a second and then pop up your new mapped drive to your linux/samba share.  That's it.  Hope this helps.

----------

## sinisterdomestik

holy shit, it works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  amazing and thank you SO much for all the help  :Very Happy:  i REALLY appreciate it

----------

## dr_rockstar66

LOL... glad to be of service.  :Very Happy: 

----------

